# Favorite sleeping dog pics



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's mine










and










Anyone else?


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine is already in my signature.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

looks so comfy



WonderBreadDots said:


> Mine is already in my signature.


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

Is that his bed? Looks like he might have stolen it from a cat.



BostonBullMama said:


>


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

katbou said:


> Is that his bed? Looks like he might have stolen it from a cat.


Nope! Not his bed at all. That's the second level on a 3 level cat stand.


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

Dio as a puppy
Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Dio at 4 years old
Uploaded with ImageShack.com

And Kaity's...
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

Quick,shot


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

One of my Fav pics of Leo sleeping with his toy. He sleeps with it every night or at least one of his toys. Its like a comfort blanket to him.





Flash sleeping in the background



These are pics I tried to take when they were sleeping and woke them up lol I try to get sleeping pics all the time but I usually end up waking them up ^_^


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda, tuckered out in our hotel bed after her first day playing on a beach










Maeby curled up on the sofa at home










OMG the death ray has struck!


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Nola


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Pip:




Maisy and Squash, BFF:


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

All time favorite. Never seen a dog look so content.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Way too many pics but here goes....


Derpy sleeping dog...




Hiding on a bed she isn't supposed to be on....




Out my face, mom...



BFFs....




Puppyness....




Daddy love....


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I cannot find any recent photos of Jasper sleeping because well...he never ever sleeps! I will have to dig up the other dogs sleeping photos too. 

Aussie pup 8 weeks old: Yes I Know the divider was too close to him, it was moved.


Aussie pup 8 weeks old after an potty break. 


Aussie pup 9 weeks old: A tired puppy is a good puppy <3


Aussie 11-12 weeks old:


5 months old after a walk:


Damon the Miniature Pinscher


Sophie the Basenji


Piper the Boxer- What are you doing, and why did you wake me up?"


----------



## birdwithafry (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've posted this one so many times. Definitely a favorite!


















Not staged, they did this themselves. Both times.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

George when he was a little brat.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: This is mine Zack and his pal Casper. :kiss:
View attachment 89274
:wave:


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

New one of Finn earlier today


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Those are all son cute  

Here's Koopa sleeping in all his glory:


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

when ever I am having a sad day I will just come back here and look at the pictures for a smile...


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie when he was just a baby first then with his teddy

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/puppyapril6012_zpsfb5d4307.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/phone4june2413005_zps8b660e58.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

They are all so cute!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Toby on the deck, lounging...








[/URL]


Both dogs sacked out




Cameron, as an older puppy, curled up with his puppy. (BTW, that brown thing on the floor next to him is a hair scrunchy that fell down.)


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Favorites I can get to right now



















And my avatar pic









Not really sleeping but the closest Jubel and Duncan ever came to "cuddling" Sharing the same corner of the couch.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota, sucking on his toes:










Kabota, as the base of the "stack stuff on the sleeping dog" game.










All ur pillows are belong to me:










And Muggsy, RIP:


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Tank never sleeps....he is a robot in a dogs body.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

My favorite sleeping Sam pic. Now it's hard to catch him sleeping at all! He was SO tiny!!!


----------



## Jesco (Feb 10, 2012)

My late Irish Wolfhound mix, Moira, sleeping with her head on the coffee table.


















God I miss this dog.

I'll have to look for pictures of my current dog, Hazel, I know I have some of her sleeping with one of my cats.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Look at my all my feets









I am not a lady.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well i have a few more but they aren't on PB for some reason. But this one is which i really like.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko likes to sleep with toys in his mouth

















Little squirrel!


----------



## angelwalk (Apr 26, 2013)

Here are my two favorite sleep pictures


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

Not our over all favorites but here are some pretty cute ones...

This is Taco one of our past fosters he loved to sleep on my baby brother 








Po another one of our fosters








Harley and another foster Bonita








Diesel Bear on the night we first got him, he loved his bear








Harley and our past foster Cookie








My baby brother and my Rogue Angel.. this is actually one of my FAVS


----------



## JenniferJ (Jul 8, 2013)

This is our silkypoo Molly. She is almos 5 months and we love her to pieces! My son came home for the weekend and they had just finished playing, she was worn out!
http://pooponastickdotcom.blogspot.com/2013/07/molly.html


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman always sleeps with his tongue sticking out!
As if a... 
 to the world...









Then the other sleepy pics...

"the lump"







"the half chewed ice forgotten sleep"







totally OUT


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton likes to sleep with his head on a pillow







Or curled up in a cat-like ball


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Chloe is sound asleep - I needed to clean pitch out of her pads & she totally relaxes when upside down on hubby, she didn't disappoint.



Chloe sound asleep again...


Skyler, a few hours after getting hime from being neutered - he never acted sore but more like he was at a party. Was so weird.



4yrs later Skyler still crawls under the coffee table to sleep.



We found Skyler in this cat post too often, so we have since built him his own window perch (actually just built him a new one, the first one wore out)


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Totally normal...


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

Leo sleeping on his monkey toy


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Seriously, this thread makes me so, so happy. So much cuteness and adorableness my face melts every time.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Reina:









And Eevee:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Sense he opens his eyes anytime I tried this is the best I could get.


----------

